# Dark Numenorians and ME natives?



## Hisoka Morrow (May 18, 2021)

EX-Corsairs, the King's men and Gondor Numenor Supremacists, were racists. After the Last alliance, what did take places between these Dark Numenorians and Natives?
Sauron and the Witch King might bond these 2 theoretically defined enemies by the same religions, then what if without masterminds, such as the Corsairs and Wainriders or Harrad? Or did Gondor use the "divide and destroy"? After all, Gondor was a anti-discrimination Superpower, could ME natives states get annexed into Gondor for their "Gondor Dream" for better life standard, for JRRT once mentioned that the so-called "Evil Men" could get covert into "Valar Worship".(Instead of immigration into Gondor, Aldarion had mentioned the difficulties)


----------

